# Tic Tac Toe Programmierung in Java hab einen Fehler und kann ihn nicht finden



## Kimmuley99 (4. November 2018)

Ich brauche Hilfe ich sitze schon seid einiger Zeit an dem Problem und komme nicht weiter. Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. November 2018)

Hi,

bitte lade den Quelltext direkt hier hoch, entweder über [code=java]...[/code] oder als Anhang.

Was ist das Problem?
Was sollte passieren / was passiert?
Wenn eine Exception auftritt dann bitte Stacktrace.

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## zerix (5. November 2018)

Kimmuley99 hat gesagt.:


> Ich brauche Hilfe ich sitze schon seid einiger Zeit an dem Problem und komme nicht weiter. Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.



Hi,

sorry, die Glaskugel ist leider kaputt. Ein paar weitere Informationen wären nicht schlecht, wie Source Code, Fehler, etc.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------

